# Pinebanks - June 2016



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 16, 2016)

After locating here and another place, I decided to check them both out. The first place being the old Pinebanks site. 

Additional history is on other posts. Pinebanks origins go back to the early 1880's, where it was first built by a solicitor. The house got taken over by the Norwich Union and used it for a social club. This involved many large extensions being built over the years. It eventually closed down in 2008 to save money. There have been many plans after it closed, but so far nothing has happened. A fire was lit there a few years ago, and burnt down the main part of the building. This has become a very dangerous place. :nah: 

The state of the building inside certainly didn't come as a surprise to me. It is looking like it's due to be demolished very soon, particularly with the fencing around the site. 





[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks like there is still plenty to see here
Good work


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 16, 2016)

Pretty well thrashed but you still managed to capture some nice shots.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 16, 2016)

God this place has gone downhill rapidly.still a great explore though


----------



## smiler (Jun 16, 2016)

I liked that Dauntless, all that lousy inking but until the third from last pic, not a knob in sight, there is still hope yet, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 17, 2016)

Cool little folly tower! Odd little place, pity it's getting smashed up. Big ups to that great graffiti..."666 don't go in" and "Fukin safe blud"  lol


----------



## HughieD (Jun 17, 2016)

Blimey that place is t-rashed. The water tower and the folly are architectural diamonds amongst the detritus though...


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 18, 2016)

smiler said:


> I liked that Dauntless, all that lousy inking but until the third from last pic, not a knob in sight, there is still hope yet, Nicely Done, Thanks



Thanks Smiler, there were a few about. 




[/url]Pinebanks - June 2016 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2016)

Even though it's wreaked you got some cracking shots.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Lol, I thought this place had been demo'ed years ago! Brilliant photos, thanks for sharing


----------

